# Umstieg von ISDN auf DSL (benötigte Hardware)



## Trymon (15. Mai 2002)

Hallo,

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das im Internetforum besser aufgehoben wäre aber da das internet auch nur ein Netzwerk ist frage ich mal hier. 

Am besten fange ich mit der aktuellen Konfiguration an um mein Problem zu erklären.
Zur Zeit wird bei mir in der Firma der Internet zugang über einen Router hergestellt. Von diesem geht es zu einer Firewall und dann zu Proxy.
Nun die Frage es soll nun auf DSL umgestellt werden wenn ich statt dem Router das DSL Modem drannhänge wird die Verbindung dann von Windows aus aufgebaut? Ich befürchte das die Firewall stören könnte. Und bitte fragt nicht warum das ganze nicht anders gelöst ist(z.b. Linux) ich habe die Konfiguration so vorgefunden als ich in die Firma gekommen bin. *g*


----------



## Moartel (15. Mai 2002)

Wenn das jetzt über einen Router läuft würde ich einfach einen DSL-Router nehmen. Dann dürftest du bei den Rechner wenig bis gar nichts umstellen müssen.


----------



## Trymon (15. Mai 2002)

Das umstellen ist ja nicht so viel. Nur haben wir schon ein DSL Modem da liegen darum würde ich gerne wissen ob es damit geht, oder ob die Firewall, welche zwischen Rechner der sich einwählen würde und Modem ist, stören würde.


----------



## Moartel (15. Mai 2002)

Also wenn das mit ISDN ging wird das mit DSL wohl auch gehen.
Ich sehe da ehrlich gesagt keinen prinzipiellen Unterschied.


----------



## Trymon (16. Mai 2002)

Nur ist der Unterschied das bei ISDN der Router sich eingewählt hat und der sitzt vor der Firewall. Beim DSL würde sich der PC einwählen über PPPoPE und der ist hinter der Firewall.


----------



## Moartel (16. Mai 2002)

Ich verstehe an der Situation eines nicht. Vorher hattest du einen ISDN-Router der sich ins Internet eingewählt hat, dann kam die Firewall, die die Daten gefiltert hat. Wie wurden die dann weiter verteilt? HAt das auch die Firewall gemacht?

Jetzt hast du ein Modem mit dem du dich ins Internet einwählst. Das Modem alleine genügt aber nicht, es fehlt noch ein PC an dem das Modem hängt. Dann erst kommt die Firewall. Ich wüsste gerne wie du es machen willst dass du die Firewall zwischen Modem und PC hängst. Wenn es einen speziellen Anschluss an der Firewall gibt geht das sicher ohne Probleme. Sollte das nicht der Fall sein verstehe ich leider nicht wie du das genau machen willst.


----------



## Trymon (16. Mai 2002)

Ok nochmal der Aufbau von der Dose zum Netzwerk. 
1. IDSN-Router (automatische Einwahl)
2. Firewall
3. Proxy
4. Hub (Firmennetzwerk)

Jetzt will ich nur wissen ob es funktioniert den Router durch das DSL Modem auszutauschen und mit dem Proxy die Einwahl zu starten oder ob die Firewall die Einwahl stört. Bis jetzt konnte die Firewall die Einwahl ja nicht stören da diese vom Router erledigt wurde und nicht vom Proxy.


----------



## Moartel (16. Mai 2002)

Ich glaube nicht dass es möglich ist die Firewall zwischen Modem und Proxy zu schalten. Wenn das geht müsste deine Firewall einen speziellen Anschluss dafür haben, was ich nicht glaube. Ich würde mal im Handbuch nachschaun ob so ein Anschluss vorhanden ist, wenn nicht musst du die Firewall hinter den Proxy stellen oder anstatt von dem Modem einen Router benutzen.


----------



## Helmut Klein (16. Mai 2002)

wo willst denn eigentlich bei der Firewall (Hardware ?) mit dem DSL-Modem rein? hat die nen eingang für RJ45 Stecker? wohl kaum oder?

- 

also ich würds so machen: ein PC mit dem DSL Modem, welcher auch gleichzeitig router spielt dann noch ein HUB der alle PCs miteinander verbindet, fertig, bloß die Frage is wieviele PCs habt ihr da in der Firma? klär uns mal auf  

Socke


----------



## Moartel (16. Mai 2002)

Auf eine Firewall wird er kaum verzichten wollen. Die muss also mit eingeplant werden. Entweder man stell auf eine Software-Firewall um die auf dem Proxy läuft ins Internet eingewählt ist und als Router fungiert oder man konfiguriert einen PC rein als Proxy für die Interneteinwahl, hängt hinter den die Firewall und schließt danach den Proxy an über den die anderen PCs ins Internet gehen. Vielleicht ist es möglich nach dem Internet-Proxy und der Firewall direkt ein Hub/Switch zu stellen und da die anderen PCs dranzuhängen.


----------



## Trymon (17. Mai 2002)

Ich werde einfach vorschlagen einen Router zu kaufen. Das dürfte den geringsten Aufwand verursachen. Ich gebe es zu ich bin zu faul da noch etwas umzustellen. 
@Socke: Ja die Firewall hat einen eingang für RJ45-Stecker. So kommt auch der aktuelle Router rein. Die Firma hat knapp über 100 Rechner. Wir haben zwar ein schönes Glasfaser Backbone aber eine ISDN Internetleitung.  Und das nur weil der Chef zu geizig ist eine Standleitung zu bezahlen.


----------



## Moartel (17. Mai 2002)

Wird wohl das beste sein.
Ich frage mich nur warum du nicht zuerst hier gefragt hast was besser ist und danach gekauft hast? Das Geld für das Modem ist jetzt zum Fenster rausgeworfen.
Sollte das eine Fritz!Card DSL sein darfst du mir die schicken. Ich übernehme auch die Versandkosten      Du hast jetzt eh keine Verwendung mehr dafür


----------



## Trymon (18. Mai 2002)

Ganz einfach weil ich einmal eine Mail hatte das ich sofort DSL bestellen soll, da verfügbar. Ich habe nicht drann gedacht ob es überhaupt mit dem Modem klappt. Das Modem ist ein Teledat 300 also nix Fritz.


----------

